
Ask HN: How to model cost and revenue structure of HaaS startups - necdetalpmen
What are the best practices to model the costs and revenues for HaaS companies?
======
mtmail
What does the H stand for? I did a websearch and can't find any relevant
website using the term.

~~~
davismwfl
I think they are talking about Hardware as a Service. Essentially a new way to
describe hardware leasing that has been going on for decades.

Frankly, if that is what the OP is looking to research, I'd start with leasing
companies and how they function as that is the basic model.

